# Windows Media Player in Firefox



## messmar (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich meinen Windows Media Player zum laufen brigen.
Der Läuft auf IE(6.0) aber nicht in Firefox(1.0.7).

Plugins sind schon installiert und Active X Control auch.

Bitte helfen

Danke und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## xelix (13. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht kann DAS  weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten   

Gruß


----------



## unomuse (19. Oktober 2005)

Entferne alle Häckchen in den Plugins-Einstellungen von Firefox und wähle beim Öffnen eines Links manuell aus, mit welchem Programm Du die Medien anschauen willst. So mach ich das zumindest immer!


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2005)

Hi Messmar, bissl spät, aber besser als nie. Es gibt bei Mozillazine eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung zu Deinem Problem. Schau doch einfach mal nach ob Du etwas vergessen hast (es gibt auch Sicherheitshinweise):
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=206213


----------

